# red nose/ blue nose?



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

I was told today that my dog wasnt a pit unless it either had a blue nose or a red nose. I could of swore my dog was a pit but since he has a black nose he is not. This person apparently breeds pits razors edge she says? I thought they pits were mixed with staffys and mastiffs. Is she correct. I have yet to see any evidence proving so but thought I should ask anyways.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dang there went the majority of dogs registered with the ADBA! 

Whoever told you that is an UNINFORMED IDIOT and you can tell them I said so.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: yeah that person doesn't breed APBT's they bred bullies and if they do not know that then they have a whole lot of problems! An APBT's nose can be any color. That person is an uneducated fool, maybe you should give this forum address and tell them to come on and learn about APBT"s and Bullies. lol


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude, even bullies come in black and grey noses.... also Lilac, come to think of it


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Dude, even bullies come in black and grey noses.... also Lilac, come to think of it


Still waitin for the all impressive green nose!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

and to think she's breeding them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Whoever told you that is an UNINFORMED IDIOT and you can tell them I said so.


:goodpost: You can tell them the large majority of GPB says so also lol.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> :goodpost: yeah that person doesn't breed APBT's they bred bullies and if they do not know that then they have a whole lot of problems! An APBT's nose can be any color. That person is an uneducated fool, maybe you should give this forum address and tell them to come on and learn about APBT"s and Bullies. lol


Its funny because if you were to put my apbt next to a bullie your average joe would say that the bullie is the pit and my dog is the mutt. " your dog's to tall" "dont they have really huge heads"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the general public, which included BYB's, don't know what a REAL APBT looks like. they just see bullies walkin around town and people say "vicious pit bulls, they are short and wide with big huge heads"
i love bullies, but they are SO different from APBT's, and i never knew until i came here!
that person is a dimbo!


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree that the person who told you that is simply just trying to sound like they know what they are talking about. As many breeders I know would say, "just cause one has a penis and the other a vagina doesn't mean they should be breeding". Just as because someone has a male and a female dog also doesn't mean they should be breeding. Seems to me like your friend is just in it for the fad of it. APBT's and Bullies have noses of black, blue and red. In fact the Blue nose just as the blue coat is in fact a recessive gene (in other words diluted). Tell that idiot to stop acting like they know something and come learn something.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ddint read through all the posts but theres good advice. razor edge dogs are american bullies not american pitbull terriers. and if you are talking about the apbt which i am assuming you are, color of coat and nose means nothing. it is the last thing you should look for when buying a dog of this breed. the only time you should worry about color is if the dog is merle which means its a mix...maybe you should recommend this site to whoever told you this...what is this world coming to!!!???:roll:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Take a look at the breed standards for the APBT on a UKC or ADBA homepage. that'll show you what colors noses come in, and it's pretty much every variation in the canine family


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> ddint read through all the posts but theres good advice. razor edge dogs are american bullies not american pitbull terriers. and if you are talking about the apbt which i am assuming you are, color of coat and nose means nothing. it is the last thing you should look for when buying a dog of this breed. the only time you should worry about color is if the dog is merle which means its a mix...maybe you should recommend this site to whoever told you this...what is this world coming to!!!???:roll:


 what does merle look like


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG.......................


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay I know what merle looks like know. wouldnt brinde be a merle


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Merle is spots









Brindle is stripes


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you for the clarification. I understand my questions may sound simple. But Im here to learn like everyone else


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

matthew said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I understand my questions may sound simple. But Im here to learn like everyone else


Not a problem at all. Many Many people don't know about merles at all or the issues with the merle dogs.

Pictures almost always clear things up lol.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is just sad. BYBs often give out some of the most inaccurate info and confuse the heck out of new people.

Best thing to do is to refer her to what the breed standard says ... obviously she has no clue about the breed she is breeding.

Check out:
American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Matthew! We are very happy that you came here to learn and didn't just take that ladies advice to be the truth. Black nosed pit bulls do exist. I own one! You can see her smiling face in my avatar. Stick around and keep reading. You will learn a lot.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Come to the Dark Side! Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost: You can tell them the large majority of GPB says so also lol.


Mhmm. :clap:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

|

those are merle dogs...no merle is not the same as brindle...brindle is like tiger stripes and merle is like multi colored blotches. plus merle is not an orginal color of the apbt it is a mix with apbt and a catahoula. an apbt can not be merle and purebred but it can be brindle and pure bred.


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

I knew the girl was wrong and certainly thought she sounded absured. BUUUTTT before I sounded like a jack ass I thought I should come on here, do my home work, and get the facts. Why do so people make up crap before the facts. No this wasnt a friend of mine just some random thuged out girl(who probley uses byb pits for guarding her dope dealing bf's stash) at an out door bistro where I frequently take my dog. Thanks for all the clarity guys and gals. Youve all been a major help and extremely informative! Just as soon as my girlfriend gets back from Nashville with the camera I will post some picts of Jack.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Quick side note a common misconception is that all Razor Edge dogs are American Bullies, that is not the truth.

There are several RE lines that are PitterStaffs (APBT/AmStaff) and are not anything like an American Bully. They are mostly shown in the UKC but they have good length of leg, well sprung ribs, good angles and are not the large headed short dogs that many describe as AmBully. 

To often I'm seeing people who are new, being told their dogs are AmBullies just off of it's bloodline, without even seeing the dog or pedigree. That would be like me saying that just because someone says the have a Hemphill dog, that they have a dead game APBT. I have not seen their dog it's ped or know anything about the dog, other than what a person just said.

I guess we could make a statement that all Hemphill dogs have rednoses, not true, as the dog maybe 1/8 Hemphill and 7/8 byb scatterbred mutts.

All RE dogs are not AmBullies and because a dog has 1 RE dog in it's ped does not classify it as an AmBully. Most important aspect of a breed is not pedigree but type in my opinion.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very well put BTK. You getting good at this Bro. LOL


----------

